# Horrendous case of abuse



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe I missed something, I didn't read about abuse? I read about a horrible trailer accident.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I read the articles as well and see it as a horrific accident, but no abuse.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I don't get it.
Are people mad at the haulers for having a inept trailer
or are thet mad at the owner for not getting proper medical attention, or
are they mad because the horse was not put to sleep sooner.

It looks like a bad deal all around and the horse paid the price, dearly. My horse would have been PTS that night if he had broken both fetlocks.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I don't get it... Why is everyone mad at her owner? Did she not take the mare to the vet?
I think the haulers need to be held accountable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animal lover (Sep 26, 2012)

I think many are finding it quite difficult to understand how someone could allow an animal in their care to be transported in a trailer with a rotting floor, to then allow that animal to suffer for 3 weeks before being euthanized, and then blame everyone but yourself. Granted those who transported the horse bear much of the responsibility, but so does the owner who allowed the horse to be put in a substandard trailer.
As for this not being abuse, I don't know what else to call it. In most states, if you drive a child without a proper restraint you can be ticketed for neglect and endangerment, if that child is then injured or killed as a result of that negligence that is abuse. Why would it be abuse if you cause a child to be injured but not abuse in the gross negligence shown this horse?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

It's possible they weren't aware the floor was rotted. If there were rubber mats on the floor. Not saying it's an excuse, I'm just saying I wouldn't say the owner allowing the horse to be in that trailer was abuse. Not having the horse PTS with those injuries? Possibly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Agree^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I think we have to be careful when we use the word 'abuse' that we don't dilute the meaning. There is enough terrible abuse of horses and other animals out there, I don't see any point in labelling this abuse - seems the owners tried to save her and have a pile of medical bills because the insurance company refused to pay out. Perhaps they were too keen to hang onto the poor girl, but that doesn't equal abuse. The transporters were negligent for not keeping their trailer in good condition but that hardly constitutes abuse either.

Not a "horrific case of abuse", a tragic accident brought on by negligence on the part of the transporter, and possibly extended by too strong a desire to save her by the owners (although I don't know the full extent of the injuries, and they may have been advised by their vet that she was saveable).


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont really see abuse....
i see horrid negligence on the haulers part....

but the owner was doing the best for her horse and is quoted saying "if the horse cannot get adequate care and cannot be saved then she will be pts immediately"
how is that abuse?


----------



## Animal lover (Sep 26, 2012)

It's been interesting reading your comments. Perhaps it stems from being local and the past history of the parties involved as well as more detail that is shaping public opinion.
Many are finding it quite hard not to grieve for this animal as well as others still in harms way.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh, I grieve for this poor horse. 
I find it appaling that the haulers put a horse in the trailer. 
I find it just as bad that the owners did not do more for the horse after the accident. It does not say weather the horse was under a vets care. If they could not hospitalize the horse properly then it should have been PTS, sitting in the stall did not look good.
Hopefully the horse was on pain meds.

You mentioned the insurance company, that is new. I don't know what the insurance has to do with it, unless they were keeping the horse alive untill a settlement was reached.

Abuse, stupidity, selfishness, greed.

I think stupidity wins here.

I do grieve for the horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't in good conscience call for the heads of either the owner or haulers based on the news articles. Sad that the horse suffered? Oh yes, that in spades. Poor beast is the only real victim here.

The article states the owner paid a_ neighbor_, not a professional hauling company, to take the horse to be bred and then bring her back home. $100 is a pittance for hauling, and probably wouldn't have even covered the gas to get her there and back. 

How many times have any of us hauled horses for people as a favor, or loaned out our rig? Don't do it and you're a selfish meanie poopy head, or go ahead and do it, and if something happens be accused of abuse and neglect. Yeah, damned if you do and damned if you don't. I can't afford a lawsuit just because I tried to do someone a favor.

I don't know about any of you, but I don't test the integrity of my trailer floor every single time I haul. I do take it in for yearly maintenance and inspection, as well as check lights, brakes, and tire pressure every time I use it, but the floor only gets a maintenance check once a year.

The articles do leave me wondering how much the neighbors knew about the floor though, since they said they 'needed to make some repairs' to the trailer. If nothing else, they're liable for negligence. Abuse now, that's a little more than I'm willing of which to accuse them.

The OP apparently knows more than she's willing to tell, because it's pretty obvious she has a hate-on for the horse's owner.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Negligence? Yes. 
Stupidity? Yes. 
Abuse? No.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

After reading both articles, my heart goes out to the owner of this horse. It's obvious she truly cared for the mare as much as possible. I blame the haul company for not performing a pre-expection on the trailer beforehand!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> The OP apparently knows more than she's willing to tell, because it's pretty obvious she has a hate-on for the horse's owner.


That smells about right to me. Going by the scant info in the article if that happened to one of my horses I'd have probably euthed them on the spot. But, I don't see abuse.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

pre expection? I meant pre inspection! Rawr Im so illiterate


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I can not wrap my head around the fact that the horses owner did not inspect the trailer first.

My horses NEVER step foot on a trailer until I check it inside and out. I make sure the lights work, I make sure the tires are not bald, I pull the mats up and look under them. I check the walls to make sure there is nothing sticking out that they could get cut on. I check the ties to make sure they are quick release. I check the truck to make sure the tires are good, I check the brakes in the truck and the lights. I do all of this any time my horses go near a trailer. Even if it is a professional hauler. 

My heart breaks for that poor little mare. She should have been PTS right away. Two broken back legs. There is no way that mare would have lived pain free.


----------

